# Eurochem labs



## Titoelgorilla (Jan 27, 2017)

Eurochemlabs looks like been there for a while, if anyone have a good experience or bad with this product ,looks legit and has a scanner that jumps you in their web page


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2017)

Do they take paypal ?


----------



## Titoelgorilla (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes they do money order and bitcoins


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 27, 2017)

Eurochem is a good lab. My bloods prove it . Used their test eth 250 and eq and no issues .


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 27, 2017)

What's "a scanner that jumps you"?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> What's "a scanner that jumps you"?



I'll take " websights that sell steroids " for 200 Alex.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 28, 2017)

Everyone gets desperate or takes a chance once and a while. I had too 4 yrs ago and glad I did bc now I have back up options . Why are you always so miserable Tren ? Oh nevermind lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 28, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> Everyone gets desperate or takes a chance once and a while. I had too 4 yrs ago and glad I did bc now I have back up options . Why are you always so miserable Tren ? Oh nevermind lol





I'll take " pussy doctors " for 200 Alex




Answer is. 

****** THE DAILY DOUBLE ******




Question is --  the doctor said your blood clots are caused by high testosterone and androgens. Are you safe to take more tren?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 28, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> I'll take " pussy doctors " for 200 Alex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is "Tren4Life"?


----------

